# Melbourne Thurs&Fri ????



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Is anyone heading out this Thursday or Friday. I was considering a bash at Avalon for a long paddle from Avalon boat ramp to Point Wilson Pier. The weather gods will be smiling on me as the wind will 10knots max so says Seabreeze should be about a 20km paddle.

Any other suggestions will be considered as I am easy Very Easy :lol:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Kelly, I'm keen for Friday morning but was thinking a flathead mooch at the Cook with maybe a squid garnish. 10-15 knot Notherlies in the AM should suit lures down from the launch to marine park and back...but I'd need to twist ya Avalon arm and get the official stamp of approval on the home front first.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I'm going to hit Point Cook Thursday morning and Avalon Friday morning well that's the plan haven't told the missus yet


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

No drama's Kelly, Fri AM looks the goods for a long paddling adventure...it should be silky smooth with size gummies leapin aboard!. My pass is only for a 20/20 yak fishin mission though, so I'd appreciate a Thurs night Cook report if ya get a chance


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Poddy not heading out Thursday I have to look after my little princess while mum goes to work and earns her keep  . Friday is a locked. My plan is to anchor in the deep first thing and see if gummies are about for a while then start trolling to Point Wilson maybe stop to see if any whiting about on the way.


----------

